# some advice please!



## intelekt1 (May 3, 2008)

I am an intermediate cyclist, but now i want to start racing on weekends. I want to buy a bike that will last me 3+ years, and that can take a little bit of beating around. I do not like being paranoid about my bike when I ride. I am 23years old, 5' 9 1/2" ,145 pounds, and here are my three options; all of them are on ebay

1) 2005 Look 555 (55cm) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150242647653&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

2) 2005 Costum Specialized ES (54cm) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300221413946&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020 

3) 2006 Cannondale Six13 team Raw (55cm) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6918&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

